# Java-Programm zur Lösung linearer Gleichungssysteme



## Roy_killer (19. Mai 2006)

Erstellen Sie in Java ein Programm zur Lösung linearer Gleichungssysteme über den reellen Zahlen R.

Kann mir bitte jemnd da weiterhelfen.  

Danke im Voraus

_[Edit by Beni: in "Aufgabe und Gesuche" verschoben]_


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Mai 2006)

hört sich sehr danach an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31712&highlight=linearer+gleichungssysteme


----------



## Roy_killer (20. Mai 2006)

ich dachte ihr seid profie. hmm


----------



## Redfrettchen (20. Mai 2006)

Profi (ohne e) zu sein bedeutet aber nicht, 50x dasselbe zu machen. Der tiefere Sinn, warum dieses Forum (fast) alle Beiträge speichert, ist, dass man per Forumsuche Antworten auf seine Fragen finden kann und erst dann, wenn man nichts gefunden hat (auch nicht bei Google oder sonstwo), man hier seine Frage stellt.


----------

